# Τα όνειρα, ένα ταξίδι στην εσωτερική μας πραγματικότητα



## sarant (Jul 25, 2017)

Ετσι λέγεται ένα βιβλίο του Στέφαν Κλάιν που κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης. Ένας φίλος στο Φέισμπουκ ανάγγειλε την παρουσίαση αυτή
http://avgi-anagnoseis.blogspot.lu/2017/07/blog-post_80.html
και το όνομα του μεταφραστή μού φάνηκε γνωστό.

Μεταφέρω την κατακλείδα της παρουσίασης:_

«Τα όνειρα» είναι ένα εξαιρετικό δώρο των Πανεπιστημιακών Εκδόσεων Κρήτης στο ελληνικό αναγνωστικό κοινό. Το οποίο θα έχει την ευκαιρία να επιβεβαιώσει, όπως εμπειρικά ξέρει, πως τα θέματα που κυριαρχούν στα όνειρα είναι οι καταδιώξεις, η πτώση από μεγάλο ύψος, η εμπειρία του να προσπαθείς επίμονα αλλά μάταια να κάνεις κάτι εξαιρετικά επείγον και το σεξ. Ότι το τελευταίο είναι μεν μέσα στις τέσσερις «δημοφιλέστερες επιλογές», αφορά όμως μόνο το 11% των ονείρων των ανδρών και το 4% των γυναικών. Ότι, επιπλέον, η λογική σκέψη εμφανίζεται σε διπλάσιο ποσοστό στα γυναικεία απ’ ότι στα ανδρικά όνειρα.
Θα επιβεβαιώσει ακόμη πως ένα από τα πιο κοινά θέματα είναι το άγχος για τις σχολικές εξετάσεις, που συνεχίζει να γεμίζει τα όνειρά μας ακόμη και εβδομήντα χρόνια μετά από την τελευταία μας εξέταση.
Θα μάθει, επιπλέον, πως μπορούμε να κατευθύνουμε συνειδητά τα όνειρά μας και να επιλέξουμε τον άνθρωπο που θέλουμε να δούμε στον ύπνο μας. Θα μάθει πως πλέον έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να διαβάζουμε τα όνειρα από έξω με ειδικές τομογραφικές συσκευές. Θα καταλάβει γιατί ο Κάφκα έγραφε αυτά που έγραφε και έτσι όπως τα έγραφε. Μεταξύ πολλών άλλων.

Πρόκειται για βιβλίο μοναδικό στα ελληνικά – και ίσως όχι μόνο_.

Πέρα από το άγχος για τις σχολικές εξετάσεις, εγώ βλέπω μερικές φορές ότι πρέπει να παρουσιαστώ ξανά στον στρατό και να ξανακάνω ένα μέρος της θητείας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, sarant, για την παρουσίαση αυτή, δεν είχα προλάβει να την δω.

Το βιβλίο είναι τωόντι μετάφραση ενός γνωστού σας και πιο κάτω θα βρείτε και μια παρουσίαση που μου ζήτησαν και έκανα ως μεταφραστής εδώ. 

*To ένα τρίτο της ζωής*

Μέσα στη βαθιά νύχτα, ο Κανάρης, το λευκό καναρίνι μας, τραγουδάει ξαφνικά τρεις μελωδικές νότες και συνεχίζει να κοιμάται με το κεφάλι χωμένο στα φτερά του. Ναι, τα ζώα ονειρεύονται και, αν δεν έχετε δει ακόμα σκυλάκια και γατάκια να κάνουν στον ύπνο τους χαρακτηριστικές κινήσεις κυνηγιού, το Διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο τέτοια χαριτωμένα βιντεάκια.

Τα όνειρα πρέπει να είναι, λοιπόν, μια πολύ βασική λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Ο εγκέφαλός μας δεν μένει αδρανής στο ένα τρίτο της ζωής μας που κοιμόμαστε, σαν να πατάει κάποιος το βράδυ έναν χρονοδιακόπτη που θα επανενεργοποιηθεί το επόμενο πρωί. Στις ημέρες μας, χάρη στην τεχνολογία, έχουμε πια τη δυνατότητα να γνωρίζουμε ότι ο εγκέφαλός μας είναι σε δράση σε όλη τη διάρκεια του ύπνου. Και έχουμε μάθει πια να εντοπίζουμε και το πότε ονειρευόμαστε. Προσπαθούμε να μάθουμε το τι, το πώς και το γιατί.

Ο μυστηριώδης κόσμος των ονείρων είναι βέβαιο ότι απασχόλησε την ανθρωπότητα από πολύ παλιά. Υπάρχουν σπηλαιογραφίες που απεικονίζουν κυνηγούς να μετράνε την πλούσια λεία των ονείρων τους. Έχουμε αμέτρητες παραδόσεις που αναφέρονται σε όνειρα των σοφών — επειδή μόνο οι σοφοί μπορούσαν να συνθέσουν και να ερμηνεύσουν τους δύο κόσμους, τον υλικό της καθημερινότητας και τον υπερβατικό των ονείρων, όπου, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία, οι άνθρωποι έβγαζαν φτερά και πετούσαν παντού και συζητούσαν χωρίς πρόβλημα με τους νεκρούς και με τα ζώα.

Η ερμηνεία των ονείρων αποτέλεσε αγαπημένη ενασχόληση των ανθρώπων διαχρονικά, η καταγραφή ονείρων με δεκάδες υποπεριπτώσεις εμπειρικών ερμηνειών άρχισε κιόλας από την αρχαιότητα (από όπου γνωρίζουμε τον πρώτο ονειροκρίτη, που μας έδωσε και τη λέξη). Όμως, η επιστημονική εξέταση και ανάλυση του φαινομένου έπρεπε να περιμένει πολύ, καθώς το βίωμα του ονείρου είναι μια διαδικασία χωρίς μάρτυρες, χωρίς συνειδητή ανάμνηση, χωρίς εύκολο τρόπο να μετατραπεί σε πείραμα και να μετρηθεί.

Και όμως. Τολμηρά πειράματα για τη βιολογική λειτουργία των ονείρων άρχισαν να γίνονται από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, ενώ ανάλογα πρωτοποριακές ερμηνείες για τη σημασία τους ακολούθησαν από κοντά. Μετά ήρθε ο 20ός αιώνας και τα τεχνολογικά του εργαλεία, αρχίζοντας από το απλό ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα. Σιγά-σιγά, συγκεντρώθηκαν πολλές πληροφορίες και πολλή γνώση. Σήμερα, χάρη σε χιλιάδες πειράματα και αναφορές, και με την ευκολία να συσχετίζουμε τα αποτελέσματα από χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα και περιστατικά, γνωρίζουμε πια οριστικές απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα όπως, «Γιατί δεν βλέπω όνειρα;» και: «Γιατί τα όνειρά μου είναι ασπρόμαυρα;» Γνωρίζουμε τι βλέπουν στα όνειρά τους οι τυφλοί (ναι, ονειρεύονται και οι τυφλοί) και αρχίζουμε να μαθαίνουμε πώς να συσχετίζουμε τα εγκεφαλικά σήματα με τα όνειρά μας. Έχουμε μάθει εντυπωσιακά πολλά για τα όνειρα και καθημερινά μαθαίνουμε ακόμα περισσότερα.

Τα «Όνειρα», το βιβλίο του καταξιωμένου ως εκλαϊκευτή, φυσικού και φιλόσοφου Στέφαν Κλάιν, είναι μια συναρπαστική περιήγηση στην ιστορία της κατανόησης και της έρευνας και της επιστημονικής μελέτης τους. Ο αναγνώστης θα εντυπωσιαστεί από τα όσα κατανοεί η επιστήμη σήμερα για τη φύση των ονείρων, για τη γνώση που μας προσφέρουν για τον εαυτό μας και για το πώς αλλάζουν τη ζωή μας. Άλλωστε, τα όνειρα αποτελούν ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μας που δεν το γνωρίζουμε και τόσο καλά.

Το βιβλίο δεν είναι ονειροκρίτης του παλιού καιρού — όποιος το αγοράσει για να βρει τις ερμηνείες της γιαγιάς για τα όνειρά του, θα απογοητευτεί. Θα το απολαύσει όμως, και θα αποκομίσει χρήσιμες γνώσεις, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει πραγματικά για το φαινόμενο των ονείρων και για το ένα τρίτο της ζωής μας όπου κυριαρχούν.

Τα «Όνειρα», με το ελκυστικό εξώφυλλο που δημιούργησε η Ιφιγένεια Βασιλείου, είναι το πρώτο βιβλίο στη νέα σειρά επιλεγμένων εκλαϊκευτικών βιβλίων Vulgata των Πανεπιστημιακών Εκδόσεων Κρήτης (ΠΕΚ) για ένα αναγνωστικό κοινό που απαιτεί επιστημονική γνώση σε κατανοητή, καθημερινή γλώσσα. Νιώθω πραγματικά τυχερός που συναντήθηκα με το βιβλίο του Στέφαν Κλάιν χάρη στην ευκαιρία που μου έδωσαν οι ΠΕΚ να το μεταφράσω και την εμπιστοσύνη που μου έδειξε ο επιμελητής της σειράς, Νίκος Κουμπιάς, να το αποδώσω σε μια μορφή ελπίζω εξίσου ζωντανή και ελκυστική για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη όπως η πρωτότυπη. Η δική του συμβολή στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ μεγάλη και τον ευχαριστώ εξίσου πολύ.


Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το βιβλίο, όπως ο αναλυτικός πίνακας περιεχομένων και ένα ενδεικτικό κεφάλαιο υπάρχουν στην ιστοσελίδα των ΠΕΚ.

Περιττό να πω ότι το συνιστώ... :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2017)

Μπαίνει στα υπόψη, αλλά τα όνειρα του Κωνσταντίνου (του Μεγάλου) καλό είναι να μην τα πολυαναλύουμε. 
Εγώ βλέπω ότι δεν χτυπάει το ξυπνητήρι εγκαίρως και χάνω τις εξετάσεις για τη στρατιωτική σχολή


----------

